# Indo Datnoid Sale!



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

They are the "LEFT OVER" from the boxing day sales (4 bars and odd bars)

Frank's Aquarium
Peachtree Centre, Unit C-18
8380 Kennedy Road
Markham, ON L3R 0W4
(905) 477-1950

Left Over Special!

$3 each!


----------



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

You gotta post vid of this....feeding vid if possible!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

flagtail said:


> You gotta post vid of this....feeding vid if possible!


it will only be 100 per 50G tank, won't be anything special


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

saw them today, very active and cute !


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

iBetta said:


> saw them today, very active and cute !




I have a few that look exactly like my previous fork bar, the fish in the picture is around 12"+, and I sold it to a friend

can't wait till the little fish grows up


----------



## Vince (Nov 21, 2011)

bigfishy said:


> I got 500+ baby Indonesian Datnoids for sale
> 
> around 1"ish
> 
> ...


PM sent !!!!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

/bump!

Left Over Special!

$3 each!


----------

